# Flies über die Teichfolie?



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einen Schwimmteich zu bauen. Ausgebuttelt ist er schon, ca. 120 qm, bis zu 2 m tief. Ein Teichbauer hat mir mal geraten über die Folie ein Flies auszubreiten um ihn sozusagen "stichfest" zu machen.
Leuchtet mir auch ein zumal ich Kiesel in der Körnung von 16/32 einbringen will. Ein anderer Teichbauer sagt wieder "hat er noch nie gehört, wäre Quatsch...". Was haltet Ihr davon? Kann man dafür auch alte Teppiche benutzen oder sind die chemisch zu sehr belastet?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Torsten,
ich habe beim Bau meines Schwimmteiches im Flachberreich und im Reinigungsteich Vlies verlegt. Ich habe bei mir auch Kies 16/32 bzw. 8/16 verwendet.
Die Steine des Kies sind nicht immer glatt und rund, es gibt auch Steine die gebrochen sind und dadurch scharfe Kanten habe.
Wenn du beim Baden, Reinigen oder anderen Arbeiten auf dem Kies gehst (wird sich sicher nicht immer vermeiden lassen), besteht die Gefahr das du mit einen spitzen Stein die Folie von oben durchbohrst.
Diesen Umstand habe ich bei mir auch erst in letzter Minute bemerkt bzw. bin darauf aufmerksam geworden.

Andere Frage: Welchen Schaden kannst du mit dem Vlies auf der Folie anrichten?
Das Vlies bietet dir nur ein "mehr" an Sicherheit (vielleicht ist es auch etwas übertrieben, aber warum schütze ich die Folie von unten so gut und dann nicht von oben?)
Ich habe bei mir auch Vlies verwendet 300er, andere Materialien waren mir zu unsicher; Haltbarkeit, Schadstoffe, Nutzen.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben,
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Torsten,
Das Flies auf der Folie hat die Funktion wie das unter der Folie. also vor Beschädigungen durch Steine Vandalismus Reiherschnäbel und der Gleichen zu schützen. Das verwenden von alten Teppichen oder so ähnlichem ist immer mit Vorsicht zu geniesen da man meist nicht weis aus welcher Zusammensetztung sie sind und mit dem Folienmaterial womöglich reagieren bzw.auf der Folie aufgelegt schadstoffe ins Wasser abgeben. Ich persönlich baue grundsätzlich auch auf die Folie Vlies ein wo die Folie mit Sand oder Steinen bedeckt wird. Nur auf dem Pflanzenfreien Boden im Schwimmteich ist die Folie zu sehen. Das hat den Vorteil das sich dieser Bereich besser reinigen lässt.
Viel Spaß beim Bau 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2006)

Ich sehe es als unnötig an, wenn du einen Flusskies verwendest. Bei einem gebrochenen Material sieht es etwas anders aus. Grundsätzlich ict die Folie aber sehr reisfest. Sie gibt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche bis zum 200 fachen nach!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Torsten,

ich habe bei meinem Schwimmteich (ca 100m²) im Seichtbereich Vlies über der Folie. Darüber eine dünne Schicht Flusskies in der Körnung 4-8 mm. 

Liebe Grüße

Berndt


----------

